# Rug for under wheels?



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

OK...
I am looking for a little rug to put under my spinning wheel. 

My decor looks like this..... Does anyone know, any where I could get a nice little rug that would fit in here?


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

what about weaving one yourself? 

Peg looms and frame looms are inexpensive or you can make them yourself !

Have you tried your basic homestores? Or Lowe's home centers?
Crazy as it sounds, I got my nice little rug for my Norwegian wheel from TARGET of all places. 

I only go there about once a year and finding it was a total surprise.


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Wool rug of course! Letty Kline makes beautiful braided wool rugs, she is an author on the subject her web site is www.plfkarakuls.com check it out


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I &#9829; Lettie Kline! That rug making class is very popular at our Shepherd's Harvest festival!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm wanting to make one of these, http://www.craftpassion.com/2012/07/giant-doily-rug.html/2


----------



## ellenspn (Oct 19, 2013)

Never underestimate the lowly sheepskin for under the wheel 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

ellenspn said:


> Never underestimate the lowly sheepskin for under the wheel


:doh: that NEVER occured to me!!!!! :goodjob:


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I'm so glad you asked this! I've been thinking about getting a rug to go under my wheel too. It's on my shopping list for SAFF this weekend (although the ones for sale there may be out of my budget).


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

ya know, BlueberryChick, I have never seen a rug for under spinning wheels at any festivals - THERE'S a niche someone needs to fill!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> ya know, BlueberryChick, I have never seen a rug for under spinning wheels at any festivals - THERE'S a niche someone needs to fill!


If only I knew how to weave... :teehee:


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Haven't found anything local I like. 

Those rugs from Letty look wonderful!! But I would have to sell some yarn before I can get one.
Have two skeins I need to get up on my Etsy shop.

Would have to learn to weave! But would take me years before I had time to try.
Can barely keep up with my Art and running this place. Need a clone. LOL


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Bergere, I love to weave. 

I could weave you a rug - from your own yarn if you want. The wool rugs slip but if you paint little dots with puff paint on the bottoms they should stay still, and/or you can put them on one of those non skid undermat thingies.

Just measure the dimensions - I'm still working out the best way to charge for weaving - I suspect it's sort of like knitting, best charged per metre somehow ... give me some time and I'll come up with a number. 

Of course if you provide the yarn, it'll cost you less - but maybe more in postage. But it's awfully cool to have stuff out of your own yarn! 

ETA Ok, I did some math.

Custom weaving (where you choose colour, size, yarn) would be billed using this formula: setup/wet finishing charge ($20 - covers part of the warping, I generally warp for more than one project at a time, so this is prorated, and the wash/dry/trim that all woven fabrics get), then yarn cost (obviously less if you provide your own), then weaving cost per square foot ($4.50/ft2 for the usual weight of yarn I use - which can be worked out in inches or whatever for a smaller piece, and would go up for finer yarns) + finishing (if any - so a coat or bag that needs sewing has finishing time, a blanket or mat just gets washed, and there's no cost for that).

So a mat to fit under a wheel would probably be about 2x2, or therabouts, so $20+($4.50x2)= $29, plus the cost of yarn - my favourite wool yarn would be, oh, $15? Maybe less? 

Clearly it's not like stopping at Ikea or Target, but hey, it's an option.


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I &#9829; Lettie Kline! That rug making class is very popular at our Shepherd's Harvest festival!


Letty is super sweet, humble and very talented!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Lettie is one of my fellow guild members and spinning buddies. She is a wonderful person. Whatever rug you you get you will want it to have a no slip backing or you will still have a slippage problem (sheepskin would be the exception).


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

That is a sweet offer FH. Though I am not sure any of my yarn would hold up as a rug?
Most of it is super soft. 
Would have to buy some more Roving, something that would be better for rugs... and spin that up. 
LOL.... Now I have a good reason to buy more fibre!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

BERGERE, YOU COULD ALWAYS FULL THAT SUPER SOFT RUG AFTER ITS WOVEN!

The possibilities are endless.

As to weaving - those peg looms make you look like a weaving genius, trust me!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I don't know about that WIHH.... with some things... I can be ...ah.. right... well... gifted. LOL
I wished I lived closer to Colonial Willamsburg, they have a nice spinning and weaving guild there.
And the little house they use.... a dream!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Bergere, fine/soft yarn would work just great - what I'd do is hold it double with the heftier wool I normally use, so that it has a 'buddy for strength' and then your yarn provides colour and texture.

And, as WIHH says, the woven piece is wet finished - more or less vigorously depending what you are after, but for a rug, it would be done quite thoroughly ... washed on hot rinsed on cold, felts it right down. Means you have to weave it about 20% larger than you expect to end up with, but the transformation is amaaaazing.

The yarn I use for weaving fulls really beautifully, and if you add other yarns to it, it just kind carries it along. Best not to include superwash or anything that really will refuse to felt, although you just get some interesting little bumpy bits if that happens, so it's not a problem.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I have some Gotland that might be use-able for weaving. Though I am not sure I would have enough?

I just looked, you are up in Canada! Shipped something up there not to long ago... and the shipping was way $$$$$$.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Shipping from there to here is often cheaper than from here to there! 

My postal code is T0E 0L0 if you want to check on the possibilities, though.

As for 'enough' - I can use my regular yarn for most of it and then add your yarns for colour. Whatever 'background shade' blends best with your room (maybe a natural light brown?) forms the warp and much of the weft, and then whatever yarns you provide are added for colour, in stripes if there isn't enough to go the whole way across. 

A big saddle blanket has 2 lbs of yarn in it, a little floor blanket won't weigh much. 

ETA also for weaving, the yarn doesn't have to be plyed. Singles work fine.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Or, we have lots of weavers here in the group who are south of the border - not sure if anyone is doing custom work, but hey, if anyone closer has room on the loom, don't feel like you'll hurt my feelings if you jump in with a better offer!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Most of my Yarn is 2 ply. 

Let me know what the shipping costs are running, then I have to dig up that yarn and see how much I have. 
Might take a week, there about.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

2 ply is what I normally weave with, so that's no trouble. 

Shipping a finished mat from me to you would probably cost about $20. From you to me, you'll have more luck checking at your post office, I'm not familiar with US postal options. I think you have some flat rate boxes though, and envelopes.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

It's a rug for under a spinning wheel. Spin up some fat rug yarn and there ya go. Not having a loom isn't a problem, this rug is just single crochet around and around. The black parts are from "Midnight" and the white parts are from his mom "Flannel" so it's a mother & son rug. They are my friend's lawn mowers, some Clun Forest sheep and she gives me the fleeces.










The Clun Forest makes a nice springy yarn and lovely squishy feeling carpets.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Cool rug! That is about the shape I am looking for. 
Hmm.... wonder if I could make something like that?


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

That's a lovely rug HotzCatz!


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

It's just a basic utility rug, but it is surprisingly durable and feels lovely on the feet. The Clun Forest wool is very "springy". The wool was spun from raw in the grease fleece because I didn't want to spend too much time on prep work for a mere utility rug. It was spun as fat as I could make it. I do have a jumbo flyer for the Ashford Traditional, though, so that got the yarn up to super bulky. Although you could also crochet with several strands of thinner yarns. Or possibly crochet with roving, even, if you had a big enough crochet hook.

The rug starts with a single chain stitch as long as the center of the rug, then it's just single crochet along the sides of the chain and then just keep going. It's kinda time consuming, but it doesn't take any thinking so it can be done while chatting or even watching TV.

This rug was originally intended for under the spinning wheel, but the kitchen sink needed a rug so it got put there instead. Maybe I'll make another one for the spinning wheel from the next fleece from Midnight.

I would think Bergere would need a prettier rug, though, than just a rustic utility rug. Maybe from some brown sheep's fleece or dyed wool. We have wooden floors, too, though, so I don't know if I'd want dyed wool where it would stay in one spot for a long time. It might stain the wood eventually. That's partly why the colored fleece was made into a rug.


----------

